# First New Post Icon



## Michael Morris (Feb 5, 2005)

Added a new "first new post icon" since many complaints had been lodged that the old one was hard to see.


----------



## Staffan (Feb 5, 2005)

Mike, once again: You. Rock.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 5, 2005)

If i had post icons enabled you would indeed, rock.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 5, 2005)

Well done, but they're a little big and clunky. Could you reduce their size just a little?


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 5, 2005)

They're 15x15 pixels - I can't make them much smaller than that.  I think they might look bigger than they actually are cause they're white on a black background.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Feb 6, 2005)

They are very nice!

Thanks, Michael


----------



## Darkness (Feb 6, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> They're 15x15 pixels - I can't make them much smaller than that.  I think they might look bigger than they actually are cause they're white on a black background.



Hm, true. Still, they're (or appear) larger than the thread titles for me, which is a little distracting. What do you think of, say, 13 height/15 width? (or 13/13)


----------



## thalmin (Feb 7, 2005)

Instead of changing the size, you could just tone them back a bit, either to a blue of gray scale. But please don't tone them down too much. I kinda like them as is.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Feb 8, 2005)

I like them too. Very much. The old ones were indeed much harder to notice.

Once again, great job MM!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 8, 2005)

I love it.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 8, 2005)

I like it as-is.

And you should know by now that that is a high compliment coming from me and going to you.


----------

